# seneca Lake



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Probably will be going to Seneca lake week after Easter Wondering how the crappie and bass fishing are there


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Bass fishing ought to pick up a little more by the time you hit it. went out sunday and caught 16 bass between two guys, two keepers nothing big. Havent had any luck on crappie but I havent been out for them in a few weeks. Havent heard of anyone doing much good on them this year though. Overall, I'd think it should be a good time to go


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Going to Seneca Lake Sunday will be there till Tuesday Late afternoon what is biting right now so I know what to take down


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Only fished a few hours for eyes & crappie & did really well on the eyes & fairly decent on the crappie. Haven't fished the lake in over 15 years so maybe some of the locals can help more than me. I came on & posted before we headed down & most were pretty tight lipped so we had to start from square one. Look way shallower than most are fishing.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

What is the best bait for wallyeye Jigs ??? Worms ??? or minnies ???


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Big Joshys in white took their fair share , along with jig & minnows.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Last weekend I caught both crappies and saugeyes on jig and a gulp minnow in 19 FOW vertical jigging.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

G3, pm sent


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Fished there Thurs evening around the boat launch of 313, caught a good number of fish, some good size for LM bass, plenty # n size white bass, and lots of tiny crappie. Slip bobber w/ hook n split shot. Not sure what others are getting into. Looking to get out on my boat there in next two weeks and find crappie and saugeye off of it.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

T180 pm sent


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I fished for saugeyes there on wednesday. Landed 15 saugeyes.........1 legal.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Went there Sunday noon started putting the boat dock in finished about 5 fished but nothing Monday morning I went out on the dock and shore for about 1 1/2 hrs caught 2 saugeye about 2 1/2 each and 3 about 1 1/2 a big crappie plus 1 small 12 inch lg and from the same spot On rattletrap


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Eyes are going nuts there, a guy I know caught over 75 today from shore! Cant disclose the spot though! Good luck!


----------



## buckeyebrian26 (Nov 10, 2013)

75? 75 dinks or were some able to fight back a little?


----------



## EBDOG (Apr 30, 2014)

is Seneca muddy?


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Is the lake flooding? I heard Will creek was flooding so I thought I would ask....


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

The lake is high, no water being released out of dam, water clarity looks good from the dam but I'm sure it's muddy in upper parts of the lake.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

hows the cat fishing at that lake? have camping spots reserved for july 4th weekend and have never been there, on the hunt for flatties and big channels


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

5/1/14 Seneca is high/muddy 60s temp. The 75 eyes a few days ago 
were all sizes up to 6#s. I dont fish for them, was a friend and seen pictures! He hast caught nothing close to that since. Was the perfect storm I guess.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Muddy in upper end towards twin islands and in Cadillac bay the main lake isn't muddy. That may change though when wills creek water level drops and the dam gates open. Don't know for sure but dam gates will probly open after this weekend. The concrete piers at the ramp are not under water about 3 to 4 inches of concrete showing as of 4 pm today


----------



## EBDOG (Apr 30, 2014)

so the lake is fishable in the deep end?


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes it is fishable


----------



## EBDOG (Apr 30, 2014)

we fished Seneca Friday it was up but fishable we landed around 20 fish .saugeyes whitebass ,crappie and 3 stripers in the 20 inch range it was only muddy in the no wake zone .the lake wasn't that clear as it usually it but was fishable.water temps were in the high 50s.


----------



## EBDOG (Apr 30, 2014)

thanks for the info.


----------

